# CO2 Splitter



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, I was wondering what the cheapest way to get CO2 to two 10 gallon tanks was. I have a regulator going to one tank and I want to split it for two tanks and I saw this.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-manifolds-splitters/co2-y-splitter.html

I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with it and whether or not it actually works.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

No experience with this specific one, but it's just a Y. You still need at least a second needle valve to make this work.

I am cheap... I would just use a drip irrigation plastic "T" that costs a few cents and connects to CO2 tubing just as well.

Best way IMO would be to buy one of those manifold/needle valve/bubble counter combos. A bit pricey first, but if you piece together a system one by one it'll cost you the same in the end, and will be much less sleek. I'd get a triple manifold... never know when the next planted tank pops up nearby.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> I'd get a triple manifold... never know when the next planted tank pops up nearby.



How much does that cost, and can I only use two and have one off? I actually have three tanks, two are setup, one with a regulator and one doing DIY CO2 and a soon to be planted tank. I was thinking a two way splitter because the other tank is on the other side of the room.

Do you think if I get a triple manifold and send it to the tank across the room it will be ok?

Also, can you link me to one of these? 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

They are about $60 shipped on the famous auction site. Search for "3 way brass co2 splitter" and some should come up. And yes, you can just close an unused needle valve and use one or two of the three. And you can send CO2 across the room, along the floor, ceiling, whatever.

There are other options with higher quality needle valves... this is just a fairly economical one with NV's that are better than say Clippards.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried one of those Y connecters, wasserpest is right that it won't work without a second needle valve.
I also had one of those cheap ebay (are we seriously not allowed to say that? i understand not linking to auctions, but not saying the name seems a little crazy.) 3-way splitters, the bubble counter check valves failed and messed up a couple of the needle valves. Add that onto the needle valves "wandering" even before they got wet, and it was a waste of $60. The fluctuations in co2 caused all kinds of funky algae problems.

Another (better IMO) option is to have Orlando (green leaf aquariums) or YikesJason (user on here) build you a 3-way. It will cost more, but it's worth it. I had Orlando build me a 4 way system a while ago, and he added a remote line as the 4th... basically, the co2 line comes off the regulator, with the needle valve and bubble counter at the end. If i remember correctly how Orlando explained it, if your line is too long it can take a long time for the pressure to build up enough to activate your diffuser. You can use or not use any of the lines, no worries about leaving one off.

I bought a needle valve assembly from YikesJason a couple weeks ago, and it is awesome. He does some really nice 3-way setups, take a look through his sales thread for pics.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

contact Yikesjason. he made my 3 way splitter and i'm sure he can make a 2 way one just the same. check it out:


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

How much did it cost you?


----------

